# Pictures of biotopes



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

They are all rainbowfish biotopes, but all show a lot of vegetation so I thought posting here is appropriate.

Go to this page and look at the menu on the left. Look for the English letters and find 'Orara River'. This is one or 15 links to pictures of the different biotopes.

http://rainbowfishbg.com/articles.php?id=95

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

awesome wonderful photos, a lot better then the bla bla stuff of tv on tonight, that link makes me want to build somefish tanks. who wants to pull a all nighter with me? . always nice to see where certin fish come from in there "natural" homes then pink and red gravel, with a no fishing sign, and plastic plants.


----------

